# Rhythmbox and m4a support



## Grell (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys, I have Rhythmbox working pretty well right now with my mp3s but it does not seem to recognize my m4a files.  I tried to install all the gstreamer-* and gstreamer1-* plugins but there were some compilation errors.  Which plugin is the one for m4a support?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## aragats (Mar 22, 2016)

I believe you should install FAAC/FAAD plugins. They are available as packages, there shouldn't be a need to compile.


----------



## Grell (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, it works now.  I simply had to remove the rhythmdb.xml file in ~/.local/share/rhythmbox and rescan my music collection and the m4a files are added and play.


----------

